# X, c'est (de) + infinitif



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour! Je voudrais savoir quand on mettre "de" devant un infinitif utilisé comme attribut. Exemple:
L'essentiel, c'est ____ comprendre le sens.
Lire, c'est ____ comprendre le sens.
S'il y a une différence, pourriez-vous préciser pourquoi? 
Merci 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil l'objectif/le but est (de) + infinitif.


----------



## Mout

L'essentiel, c'est de comprendre le sens.
Lire, c'est comprendre le sens.

Dans la première phrase, tu as un nom : l'essentiel. Dans la deuxième phrase, tu as un verbe.


----------



## 101010

Salut, 

j'ai trouvé des phrases comme celles-ci:

Vouloir, *c'est pouvoir*. 
Vivre, *c'est lutter*.
*Parler *ne suffit pas, il faut pratiquer.
Ce qui est important pour les jeunes, *c'est de faire* du sport.

Dans ces cas, est-ce que le mot "*de*" est facultatif, sinon, quand doit-on mettre *"**de*" devant le verbe à l'infinitif.

Merci!


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
La phrase "c'est important de faire du sport" signifie "faire du sport est important".
Le sujet est "faire du sport".
En français, quand le sujet d'une phrase est une proposition avec un verbe à l'infinitif, on aime bien la mettre à la fin de la phrase, comme dans "c'est important de faire du sport", et répéter un faux sujet au début.
Le faux sujet est toujours "ce" ou "il".
(On peut aussi dire "il est important de faire du sport".)
Le vrai sujet "faire du sport" doit TOUJOURS être introduit par la préposition "de", si on choisit de construire la phrase de cette manière.


----------



## Maître Capello

101010 said:


> Ce qui est important pour les jeunes, *c'est de faire* du sport.


Dans cet exemple, l'omission du _de_ relèverait du langage oral relâché. Ce _de_ fait en fait partie du tour _il est_ + <adjectif> + *de* + <infinitif> :

_Il est important *de* faire du sport.
Ce qui est important pour les jeunes, c'est *de* faire du sport._


----------



## Virtuose

1) Vouloir c'est pouvoir
2) L'important c'est d'y croire

Ces deux phrases sont au sujet de la construction: "C'est (de)+ infinitif". 

Est-ce qu'on met l'infinitif directement après "c'est" (sans "de") uniquement si "c'est" est précédé de l'autre infinitif? Et sinon, on rajoute "de"? 

_Ex. La musique c'est (de?) vivre dans le monde des sons._


----------



## Renaudbb

Ta question est intéressante !!
Dans ton exemple, "La musique c'est de vivre"... ne se dirait précisément pas. 
On dirait plutôt "La musique, c'est vivre..." (avec une virgule).

On lit souvent des adages du type "L'amour, c'est regarder dans la même direction". On ne met pas "de". 

En revanche on dirait : "L'idée, c'est de venir à deux" ! 

Typiquement, si le "c'est" peut être remplacé par "c'est comme", on ne met pas "de".


----------



## geostan

On dit _Je veux faire quelque chose._ (pas de préposition)
On dit _Il est important *de* faire quelque chose_. (avec de)

Ces deux exemples expliquent pourquoi il n'y a pas de préposition dans votre premier exemple, tandis qu'il faut mettre *de* dans le deuxième.


----------



## Renaudbb

Geostan, ça ne lui explique pas le cas de "la musique c'est vivre...". Et ton explication fonctionne pour "vouloir c'est pouvoir" mais pas "Aimer c'est regarder dans...", or sa question était générique. Je peux me tromper, mais je pense que l'absence de "de" dans le premier cas s'explique davantage par l'utilisation du "c'est" en tant que "est équivalent à" comme je le proposais de mon côté.


----------



## Virtuose

D'accord, je crois que maintenant c'est plus clair pour moi.

Ex. L'important *c'est* *d*'y croire
_mais:_
L'important *c'est* l'essentiel, le crucial ou bien le fondamental.

Dans la deuxième phrase "c'est" peut effectivement être remplacé par "est équivalent à" si j'ai bien compris


----------



## Renaudbb

Oui, sauf qu'au départ ta question concerne l'utilisation de la préposition "de" en présence de verbes à l'infinitif... là on sort un peu du contexte de base et donc de mon explication !


----------



## Virtuose

Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais là (après toutes ces explications) il devient difficile de trouver une phrase à type de "Infinitif + c'est+de+infinitif". Existe-t-elle...?

Nager *c'est* bouger dans l'eau d'une manière harmonieuse.
Nager *c'est de* faire du bien pour la santé.

Voilà mon essai...


----------



## Thomas1

Quelques faits et observations après avoir consulté «le Bon usage» de Grevisse.

Vouloir c'est pouvoir. – l’infinitif attribut (sans préposition) est assez fréquent, quand le sujet est un infinitif, lequel est ordinairement repris par « ce ».

Aimer ce n’est pas nous regarder l’un l’autre mais regarder ensemble dans la même direction. (comme écrivit Saint-Exupèry )

Parfois, dans cette construction le pronom peut reprendre une autre chose que l'infinitif (mais, cette chose peut ordinairement être remplacée par un infinitif) :
L'amour, ce n'est pas regarder l'un l'autre... --- Ce geste, c'était lui dire : «Revenez-moi».

Si vous prenez cette décision, c'est vous condamner à l'échec. --- Ça c'est parler ! vous êtes un frère.

***
"La musique c'est vivre"
Peut-être peut-on substituer « la musique » à un groupe verbale comme : « Ecouter/écrire de la musique» ; donc pas de la préposition «de». 


"L'idée, c'est de venir à deux"
Est-il possible de remplacer  «l’idée» par un infinitif ?


Thomas


----------



## Renaudbb

Virtuose said:


> Nager *c'est de* faire du bien pour la santé.


 => n'est pas correct... tu peux en revanche dire : Nager c'est *se* faire du bien => mais on revient à la forme infinitif + c'est + infinitif.

Et effectivement, infinitif + c'est de + infinitif, n'est globalement pas une forme correcte donc tu devrais arrêter de chercher  

Le message de Thomas valide grosso-modo mes propres explications.



Thomas1 said:


> Est-il possible de remplacer «l’idée» par un infinitif ?


 J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas d'exemple.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
dans cette phrase, ne manque-t-il pas un "*de*" avant _*partir*_ ?
_Ce qui compte, c'est *partir* loin._

Merci !


----------



## la fée

Je crois, mais je voudrais savoir l'opinion d'un Français, qu'on peut mettre la préposition "de", mais je ne pense pas qu'elle soit obligatoire.


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour!
À ma connaissance, cette construction sonne exactement comme ça:

*Ce qui compte, c'est faire qqch* = La seule chose qui est importante, c'est de faire qqch.


----------



## PatriceD

Personnellement, je mettrais *de* dans le cas général, après *compte*.
_Ce qui compte, c'est de partir loin et (de) tout oublier__..._

autre forme = partir compte (pour moi)

Pour un autre verbe cela pourra être différent :
_Ce que j'aime, c'est partir loin et me souvenir..._

autre forme = j'aime partir


----------



## souvenir2012

Bonjour à tous,
    J'ai une question concernant le mot "de" devant l'infinitif.
    Voici la phrase à traiter  :           *Faire souvent du sport *est important pour les jeunes.
et pour le souligner, je peux dire :    Ce qui est important pour les jeunes, c'est *de faire souvent du sport*.
j'ai utilisé le mot "de", car le sujet de cette pharse n'est pas un infinitif.

    Mais pour le souligner autrement : 
(1)   C’est *de* faire souvent du sport qui est important pour les jeunes.
(2)   C’est faire souvent du sport qui est important pour les jeunes.
        (1) et (2), lequel est correct ?   Merci !


----------



## lamy08

Bienvenue sur le forum!

Question difficile ! Les deux se disent, je pense, mais à l'analyse, je dirais que seule la 2ème est correcte, et non la 1ère. Je dirais que "faire souvent du sport" est attribut de "c'est" et de ce fait, c'est un verbe simple qui fait partie de ce groupe. Il n'a pas besoin d'un "de" initial.
Mais ça reste à prouver.


----------



## janpol

citation : Je dirais que "faire souvent du sport" est attribut de "c'est"

je dirais pour ma part que "c'" est sujet apparent de "est" et que "faire souvent du sport" est sujet réel mais pour analyser une telle phrase, on supprime le gallicisme "c'est qui" = "faire souvent du sport est important pour les jeunes" . "faire du sport" est sujet de "est". Un infinitif sujet n'est pas précédé d'une préposition : savoir nager est indispensable, rire est bon pour la santé.......
je dirais donc que c'est la phrase 2 qui est correcte


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Un infinitif sujet n'est pas précédé d'une préposition : savoir nager est indispensable, rire est bon pour la santé.......


Si, l'infinitif sujet peut être introduit par _de_, mais plutôt pour parler d'un fait particulier (ce qui n'est pas le cas des exemples de ce fil). Voir la citation de Grevisse dans ce post de Clarem, et le fil suivant :
Ou alors me convaincre d'y aller est une autre solution


----------



## janpol

Merci pour le lien.
de trop penser...
De vivre seul le formait à la patience.
Je vois là des sous-entendus dont il reste qq ch : (à force) de trop penser..., (le fait) de vivre seul le formait à la patience.


----------



## camion

Dans la citation suivante :« Le succès c'est d'avoir ce que vous désirez. Le bonheur c'est aimer ce que vous avez », pourquoi est-ce qu'on emploie le mot _de _devant _avoir _mais non pas devant _aimer_?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

On peut l'employer devant les deux. Ce de est là pour : c'est (le fait) d'avoir. C'est une façon d'insister sur ce qui suit.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

je veux savoir si dans les exemple ci-après la préposition de est obligatoire, facultative on bien interdite:

Ce que je veux, c'est de le rencontrer encore une fois et de lui parler.
Ce que je veux, c'est de réussir mes examens
Ce que je veux, c'est de partir en vacances avec eux
Ce que je veux, c'est de travailler dans une ambiance favorable.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## JeanDeSponde

camion said:


> Dans la citation suivante :« Le succès c'est  d'avoir ce que vous désirez.


Un peu en retard, mais il n'y a pas  "de" dans cette phrase : _Le succès c'est avoir ce que vous désirez_.
Sinon aucun "de" dans vos phrases :
Ce que je veux, c'est de le rencontrer encore une fois et de lui parler.
Ce que je veux, c'est de réussir mes examens
Ce que je veux, c'est de partir en vacances avec eux
Ce que je veux, c'est de travailler dans une ambiance favorable.
(Comme le disait Geostan plus haut, "On dit _Je veux faire quelque chose._ (pas de préposition)"
Par contre, si vous remplaciez "vouloir" par "exiger", le "de" serait nécessaire, car on dit _j'exige *de *rencontrer, *de *réussir_ etc.


----------



## ilie86

Donc dans la construction: Ce que je veux/Ce qu'il faut faire ....... C'est + infinitif

il ne faut jamais intercaler la préposition de entre le présentatif et l'infinitif. Est-ce correct?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

ilie86 said:


> il ne faut jamais intercaler la préposition de entre le présentatif et l'infinitif. Est-ce correct?


Non, pas avec les verbes qui ne se construisent pas avec "de" ("faire" ou "vouloir")


----------



## ilie86

Ce qu'elle désire c'est de réussir. 

Dans ce cas pourquoi faut il l'employer. ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Parce que lorsque désirer est suivi d'un infinitif, on peut ou non employer de. À mon sens la version avec de est plus littéraire, mais c'est peut-être personnel.

[…]
Ce qu'elle désire, c'est (de) réussir.


----------



## ilie86

Le mieux qu'on puisse faire, c'est de détourner les yeux et de penser à autre chose.

Le but de l'agence, c'est de mériter la confiance des clients.

Ce que je te demande, c'est de m'adresser la parole

Dans le deuxième cas, la préposition ne me pose aucun problème.
Mais dans le premier cas, je ne suis pas sure. Que faut-il faite? La préposition est-elle correcte dans le premier cas?

Merci


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, il faut "de" dans _Le mieux qu'on puisse faire, c'est *de*_...
Parce que ce n'est pas la structure "présentatif + infinitif" (_faire détourner_) mais la structure "le mieux, c'est de + infinitif..."


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'on peut paraphraser la partie en question dans la phrase :
_Le mieux qu'on puisse faire, c'est de détourner les yeux et de penser à autre chose.
_de la manière suivante :
_Le mieux qu'on puisse faire est de détourner les yeux et de penser à autre chose._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, tout à fait. Une fois séparée par une virgule, la subordonnée devient une phrase et acquiert une autonomie qui lui nécessite un sujet exprimé en propre.
_Chanter juste est nécessaire pour un choriste
__Chanter juste, c'est nécessaire pour un choriste
_


----------



## lav92

Bonjour. Comment dit-on ? 

Ce qu'il me faut c'est *de* comprendre tes raisons.
Ce qu'il me faut c'est comprendre tes raisons.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## yannalan

"Ce qu'il me faut c'est comprendre tes raisons."


----------



## OLN

Je mettrais une virgule.

_Il me faut comprendre tes raisons_ (sans "de" marqueur d'infinitif)  →  _Ce qu'il me faut*,* c'est comprendre tes raisons_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La forme normale est effectivement _Ce qu'il me faut c'est comprendre tes raisons_.
Maintenant il a pu arriver (par exemple au XIXe siècle) que ce soit utilisé avec un "de" explétif : _Ce qu'il me faut c'est *de *comprendre tes raisons_.
Ne l'utilisez pas vous-même (sauf si vous voulez voir des sourcils se froncer...), mais attendez-vous à parfois le rencontrer dans des textes un peu anciens ("jaime de savoir que...").


----------



## Roméo31

JeanDesponde, 

Le bon usage donne cet exemple : ce qui est odieux, c'est mentir ou ce qui est odieux, c'est *de *mentir (cf. par. 913).

Cordialement.


----------



## swannny

Bonjour 

J'ai une question par rapport à l'emploi de "de" après "c'est" ?

_-Le plus grand mensonge c'est de penser de la sorte.
-Le plus grand mensonge c'est penser de la sorte._

Franchement j'ai lu tous les threads précédents mais je n'ai pas pu en tirer une règle. Veuillez bien m'éclaircir ce point. Quand est ce que on devrait utiliser de ou ne pas l'utiliser ?!

Je vous remercie


----------



## geostan

Personnellement, je mettrais le *de*, mais je n'oserais me prononcer sur la possibilité de l'omettre ici.


----------



## Roméo31

Bien le bonsoir,

ll convient de faire, notamment, les distinctions suivantes :

1. C'est + infinitif attribut + ?    + infinitif

il convient d'employer « *que » ou « que de *» devant le second infinitif. Ex. :« C'est rendre un mauvais service à un jeune fille *que de *lui faire un compliment » (F. Mauriac). « C'est se tromper * d*e croire... » ou … « *que de* croire » (Académie fr.)

2. Infinitif + ce (c')

    Il faut employer "ce" devant être à la forme affirmative. Ex. : « Partir, c'est mourir un peu. » « Pouvoir, c'est vouloir. » Toutefois, "ce" est facultatif si la phrase est négative. Ex. :« Promettre (ce) n'est pas toujours tenir. »

 3. "C'est" intervient après un autre verbe pour expliciter un autre "ce"

Il faut tenir compte de la construction de ce premier verbe. Ex. : « Ce qui n'arrive pas à n'importe qui, c'est *de* trouver là-dessous des armes » (A. Gide). Explication : On dit « il arrive à qqn *de *trouver... Ce qu'il faudrait maintenant, *c'est avoir* le sang comme celui des caméléons. Parce qu'on dit « il faut avoir », et non « il faut d'avoir ».Ce qu'il faut éviter, c'est *de* le voir. (car on dit « il faut éviter *de* voir, et non « il faut éviter voir.)

4. L'important, le possible, le mieux, etc. sans verbe + c'est + de ? + infinitif

C'est est suivi par « de » parce qu'on dit, par ex., c'est difficile *de *faire cela. Ex. : « Le difficile dans la vie, c'est *de *prendre au sérieux longtemps de suite  la même chose » (A. Gide). Le mieux, ce serait *d'*aller vous coucher.  L'important, c'est *de *résister (c'est l'important *de *résister, et non c'est l'important résister). L'ennui, c'est *de *partir.

Mais n'oubliez jamais que « l'important, c'est la rose. » (Mais cela, c'est une autre histoire...)


----------



## swannny

Merci bien pour l'explication Roméo31 ^^

et dans le cas d'une phrase nominale ?
comme celles-ci :
_-Le plus grand mensonge c'est de penser de la sorte.
-Le plus grand mensonge c'est penser de la sorte._


----------



## volo

Bonsoir Roméo,

Je suis certain que Gilbert Bécaud, quand il chantait ça, ne se posait même pas de questions sur la grammaire, il était poète. Mais à moi, il m'arrive de me poser des questions. Dis-moi, s'il te plaît, dans des phrases, construites sur le modèle de la phrase bécaudienne, où est le sujet réel? Je suppose que le ''ce'' soit le sujet apparent, mais quel serait le sujet réel: ''important'' ou ''rose''?
Et pour ''l'important, c'est de résister'', important ou résister?

Merci


----------



## Roméo31

swannny said:


> et dans le cas d'une phrase nominale ?



J'ai mis un ex. de phrase qui commence par un syntagme nominal au point 4 (parce que j'ai pensé que tu te poserais la question^^). Il faut  tourner la phrase avec "c'est" (= tenir compte de la construction, comme au point 3) ; or on dit "c'est le plus grand mensonge *de* parler de la sorte", et "non c'est le plus grand mensonge parler de la sorte". On écrira donc : "Le plus grand mensonge, c'est *de* parler de la sorte."



volo said:


> Dis-moi, s'il te plaît, dans des phrases, construites sur le modèle de la phrase bécaudienne, où est le sujet réel? Je suppose que le ''ce'' soit le sujet apparent, mais quel serait le sujet réel: ''important'' ou ''rose''?


Bonsoir,

Tu as trouvé le sujet apparent. Le sujet réel est la rose (la rose est l'important) et l'important est attribut du sujet.

"L'emmerdant, c'est la rose." (1984.)     "L'important, c'est d'aimer."


----------



## volo

Merci, Roméo, d'avoir dissipé mon doute et de m'avoir rappelé la parodie de Le Luron.

Très bonne soirée à toi

  ''L'important, c'est de participer!''


----------



## lav92

Roméo31 said:


> J'ai mis un ex. de phrase qui commence par un syntagme nominal au point 4 (parce que j'ai pensé que tu te poserais la question^^). Il faut  tourner la phrase avec "c'est" (= tenir compte de la construction, comme au point 3) ; or on dit "c'est le plus grand mensonge *de* parler de la sorte", et "non c'est le plus grand mensonge parler de la sorte". On écrira donc : "Le plus grand mensonge, c'est *de* parler de la sorte."



Alors, pourquoi peut-on rencontrer sur Internet des phrases comme: "le mariage, c'est résoudre à deux des problèmes", "l'amour, c'est regarder dans la même direction" ? Dans ces exemples il n'y a pas de "de" devant le verbe.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

En reprenant la solution suggérée déjà par Renaudbb (post #7), on pourrait insérer ici la formulation ''c'est équivalent à ..., c'est comme ...'', ce qui explique la possibilité d'omettre le ''de'':
''Le mariage, c'est équivalent à résoudre les problèmes à deux'' = le mariage, c'est résoudre ...
''L'amour, c'est comme regarder dans la même direction'' = l'amour, c'est regarder ...

Mais ce n'est qu'une tentative d'explication de ma part, en attendant d'autres avis. 

Bon réveillon à vous


----------



## Roméo31

lav92 said:


> Alors, pourquoi peut-on rencontrer sur Internet des phrases comme: "le mariage, c'est résoudre à deux des problèmes", "l'amour, c'est regarder dans la même direction" ? Dans ces exemples il n'y a pas de "de" devant le verbe.



S'agissant de la première phrase, je vous dirai que ce qui est écrit sur internet n'est pas parole d'évangile! La preuve, c'est que la seconde phrase que vous rapportez ne correspond pas à la célèbre phrase de Saint-Exupéry!

Concernant cette dernière, elle doit se lire ainsi : "*Aimer*, ce n'est pas se regarder l'un l'autre, *c'est regarder *ensemble dans la même direction." (Terre des hommes, Gallimard). Or cela est conforme au point 2 de mon message n° 42.

Enfin, les indications données dans ce message 42 sont conformes à celles données par un des plus grands grammairiens, le Pr Joseph Hanse.


----------



## lav92

volo said:


> En reprenant la solution suggérée déjà par Renaudbb (post #7), on pourrait insérer ici la formulation ''c'est équivalent à ..., c'est comme ...'', ce qui explique la possibilité d'omettre le ''de'':
> ''Le mariage, c'est équivalent à résoudre les problèmes à deux'' = le mariage, c'est résoudre ...
> ''L'amour, c'est comme regarder dans la même direction'' = l'amour, c'est regarder ...



D'accord, mais pourquoi alors ne pas considérer de la même façon cette phrase "*Le plus grand mensonge, c'est de penser de la sorte*" et dire "*Le plus grand mensonge, c'est penser de la sorte*", en sous-entendant "*le plus grand mensonge, c'est équivalent à penser de la sorte*", "*mentir le plus grandement, c'est penser de la sorte*" ?


----------



## volo

A mon sens, cela ne marcherait pas dans le cas de ''mensonge'', puisque, comme suggéré par Roméo31, une reformulation mettrait en évidence la présence de ''de'' complémenteur:
''C'est mentir grandement que *de *penser de la sorte''
''Le mensonge, c'est *de* penser ...''

Or ce n'est pas le cas avec ''mariage'' ou ''amour''. 
''C'est se marier que de résoudre ...''???
''C'est aimer que de regarder ...''???

Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à l'expliquer d'une meilleure façon 
Mais que toutes ces difficultés ne nous empêchent pas de passer un beau réveillon!


----------



## Roméo31

lav92 said:


> D'accord, mais pourquoi alors ne pas considérer de la même façon cette phrase "*Le plus grand mensonge, c'est de penser de la sorte*" et dire "*Le plus grand mensonge, c'est penser de la sorte*", en sous-entendant "*le plus grand mensonge, c'est équivalent à penser de la sorte*", "*mentir le plus grandement, c'est penser de la sorte*" ?



Je reproduis ci-dessous le point 4 de mon message, auquel je t'ai déjà renvoyé ;  l'exemple "l'ennui, c'est de partir" te permet de savoir qu'on doit écrire : "Le plus grand mensonge, c'est de parler de la sorte." En effet, c'est le même type de construction dans les deux phrases : groupe nominal (GN) + c'est + de ?  + infinitif présent.

4. L'important, le possible, le mieux, etc. sans verbe + c'est + de ? + infinitif

 C'est est suivi par « de » parce qu'on dit, par ex., c'est difficile *de *faire cela. Ex. : « Le difficile dans la vie, c'est *de *prendre au sérieux longtemps de suite  la même chose » (A. Gide). Le mieux, ce serait *d'*aller vous coucher.  L'important, c'est *de *résister (c'est l'important *de *résister, et non c'est l'important résister).* L'ennui, c'est de partir.*


----------



## lav92

Roméo31 said:


> Je reproduis ci-dessous le point 4 de mon message, auquel je t'ai déjà renvoyé ;  l'exemple "l'ennui, c'est de partir" te permet de savoir qu'on doit écrire : "Le plus grand mensonge, c'est de parler de la sorte." En effet, c'est le même type de construction dans les deux phrases : groupe nominal (GN) + c'est + de ?  + infinitif présent.



Mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi on peut omettre le "de" avec "mariage" ou "amour".


----------



## volo

lav92 said:


> Mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi on peut omettre le "de" avec "mariage" ou "amour".



Bonjour et très bonne année,

En fait, si. Cherchons encore. Le point de grammaire qui est en question, c'est  bel et bien ''l'infinitif en fonction d'attribut du sujet''.
La banque de dépannage linguistique du Québec, entre autres sources dignes de confiance, nous donne des recommandations très claires et univoques là-dessus:

''L'infinitif peut avoir la fonction d'attribut du sujet, c'est-à-dire qu'il est lié au sujet par le verbe être ou par un autre verbe attributif (verbe d'état), comme sembler ou devenir.* L'infinitif en fonction attribut est précédé de la préposition ''de'' lorsque le sujet n'est pas un autre verbe à l'infinitif et qu'il est repris par une expression comme ''c'est'' ou ''ce serait''*.

 Exemples :
*''Vouloir, c'est pouvoir''
''Mon plus grand rêve, c'est de faire le tour du monde en croisière''*

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=4217

Cela dit, si le sujet n'est pas un verbe et que l'on ne peut reformuler avec ''équivalent à'', la préposition ''de'' ne s'omet pas.
Sinon, on l'omet, comme c'est le cas de ''mariage'', par exemple.
''Le mariage est équivalent à résoudre à deux les problèmes du couple''
Mais, ''Le rêve est équivalent à faire un tour du monde'' ne va pas, c'est bizarre comme tournure.


----------



## sanchez90

Ma plus grande ambition, c'est de devenir traductrice au sein du Parlement européen.

Ce que je veux, c'est devenir traductrice

Devenir traductrice, c'est ce que je veux

Est-ce correct?


----------



## volo

A mon sens, tout à fait correct.

Excellente année 2015


----------



## zzplayer

Je ne trouve pas la reponse a ma question.

Ce que j'aime, c'est + infinitif
Ce que j'aime, c'est de + infinitif

Lequel est correct?
J'ai regarde dans 2 manuels de grammaire, l'un m'indique la 1ere regle, l'autre m'indique la 2eme....


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux tours sont corrects dans ce cas.


----------



## Renaudbb

Bonjour Maitre Capello, avez vous une source pour dire que les 2 sont corrects, je ne trouve rien sur le TILF ou équivalent. 

Même si c'est le cas, je ne trouve pas la formulation "Ce que j'aime, c'est de prier" très heureuse... 

On peut dire "J'ai l'habitude de prier", donc on pourrait dire "Ce dont j'ai l'habitude, c'est de prier."

On peut dire "J'aime prier", mais pas "J'aime de prier" : il me semble donc que, si elle est correcte, la forme "Ce que j'aime, c'est de prier" n'est ni agréable, ni fluide.

Ma douce prof de lettres dubite aussi du coup je suis preneur d'une référence 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à dire quelle phrase il faudrait utiliser et selon quelle règle parmi celles exposées ci-dessus :

_1. Ce qui me passionne, c'est de danser
2. Ce qui me passionne, c'est danser
_
S'il est parfaitement possible de dire _Il est passionnant de danser, _est-ce pour cette raison qu'il faudrait utiliser la phrase 1 ?

Est-ce correct ?


----------



## PatriceD

_1. Ce qui me passionne, c'est de danser - OUI car Danser me passionne. "Danser" est le sujet.
2. Ce qui me passionne, c'est danser - NON car on dit plutôt J'aime danser. => [Ce que] j'aime, [c'est] danser. "Je" est le sujet._


----------



## Bezoard

Absolument pas d'accord avec PatriceD. Les deux propositions 1 et 2 sont également correctes et sans aucune nuance de sens.


----------



## TristánFarias

D'accord, pourtant si la phrase 2 est correcte, je n'arrive pas à expliquer pourquoi elle l'est. L'explication que donne Patrice me semble cohérente, en ce qui concerne la première phrase.

Comment validez-vous l'absence de préposition dans _ce qui me passionne, c'est danser_ ?


----------



## PatriceD

Je serais assez d'accord avec Bezoard en fait, les deux phrases sont correctes, selon le contexte.

Mais pour moi elles n'ont pas exactement le même sens : l'une (danser) est plus générale que l'autre (de danser), qui est plus circonscrite à un contexte, ou un résultat recherché.


----------



## TristánFarias

D'accord, mais est-ce qu'il y une règle grammaticale pour savoir de manière non empirique ce qu'il faut utiliser ? J'ai lu tout le fil, en cherchant un principe stable, mais pour ces phrases concrètes je n'arrive pas à préciser le cas où l'on est, parmi ceux qui ont été analysés tout au long du fil.

Alors, quelle raison pouvez-vous donner ?

Mille mercis


----------

